# AS modifer CPT 27447



## ds1317 (Feb 25, 2008)

We billed this CPT 27447 with an AS modifier to Medicare and received a rejection of the procedure is inconsistant with modifier used or a required modifier is missing. Does anyone know if even though in the description of the procedure it states (total knee anthroplasty) if we need the LT/RT modifiers? When we called Medicare they stated the AS modifier was correct but required an additional modifier.


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 25, 2008)

If there was nothing else done that would require another modifier I would guess it is the LT/RT although we have not had a problem with that ourselves.

thanks
Tina


----------



## sstone (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree with Tina, I never had a problem billing with -AS modifier alone if nothing else was done

Sharon


----------



## cmedina (Feb 28, 2008)

That's odd coming from Medicare, I bill this code all the time with only the -AS modifier. I've never once received a denial, I suggest you appeal this.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Feb 29, 2008)

I recently had the same issue with Medicare. As I have never had this issue before and no other modifier was required, I just appealed the denial. There is no reason to not pay the claim. Maybe this is a new "glitch" with Medicare??


----------

